# Jean Rousseau Bespoke Strap (Long Review)



## weisscomposer

*Introduction*​
One year into my ownership of an A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin, I decided it was time to change things up a little and explore new strap options. The original strap (in a color Lange calls reddish-brown but which is really more like brownish-brown) had been fantastic. While quite stiff at first, it only took a few days for the alligator leather to relax. A year later, the strap is soft, pliable, and extremely comfortable. Well-respected French leather goods and watch strap maker Camille Fournet is responsible for producing straps for A. Lange & Söhne, Jaeger LeCoultre, and others. They also sell an outrageous number of off-the-shelf colors and styles, and have a bespoke program as well. This is a solid strap, make no mistake, which I'm sure has many more years of life left in it.










_Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033) with its original reddish-brown strap_​
Factory alligator straps from Lange cost a whopping $370. Off-the-shelf alligator straps from Camille Fournet start at $249. Unless you really, really want "A. Lange & Söhne" embossed on the lining, I think $370 is expensive enough that one should seriously consider other options, including bespoke. Furthermore, most of Lange's strap colors are, like their watches, quite conservative. While I don't need something in fire engine red or avocado green, I would like more options than just light brown, dark brown, and some other brown.

I initially considered something bespoke from Camille Fournet. But then a local enthusiast showed me a beautiful bespoke strap made by Jean Rousseau, and that kind of sealed the deal. Jean Rousseau, also based in France but which has a boutique in New York City, is the (secret) strap-maker for F.P. Journe. Every time I've handled one of Journe's watches, I've been deeply impressed with the strap. (Yeah, the watches are pretty great, too.)

*Reaching Out*​
Due to Covid, a trip to the Jean Rousseau boutique to see various skins in person wasn't an option. I reached out by phone in mid-October and had a short but pleasant conversation with the boutique manager. I explained that I was looking to have two bespoke straps made, one blue and one burgundy. Each were inspired by a strap I'd previously seen and which I knew Jean Rousseau had made. I emailed them pictures of the straps I liked and asked if they could either identify the exact color reference or make a best guess.

*Photo Samples and (Real) Gold Thread*​
I received a prompt reply with pictures of skins they thought were a close-or even possibly an exact-match. At the recommendation of another local enthusiast, I had also inquired about contrasting thread, perhaps in a color to match the watch's rose gold case. They included pictures of several thread options, including real gold or real platinum thread (which comes at a considerable upcharge, of course).

















_Six different shades of burgundy-dyed skins, and finished straps with (real) platinum and (real) gold thread_​
I requested leather samples and a short length (perhaps even only a centimeter) of the rose gold thread. I wasn't sure I liked the idea of gold thread with this watch. Langes are pretty restrained, particularly the Saxonia Thin, and I worried rose gold thread might just be too much. Like dime store tinsel scattered on Grandma's Christmas tree. And once you factor in the additional cost for this option, I wasn't sure it would be worth it even if it did look tasteful and elegant.

*Swatches*​
Complimentary samples arrived 2-3 weeks later. The Jean Rousseau branded envelope was held closed with a Jean Rousseau branded sticker, and included a handwritten note on Jean Rousseau cardstock. Yeah, they don't let you forget where this stuff came from.










_Swatches (the numbering left-to-right was my own, meant to help friends and family vote on their favorites)_​
They sent two cards with nine different alligator leather swatches. I'll be honest: As someone who has seen the neat, uniformly cut, "swatch rings" Jean Rousseau sends to dealers and boutiques, I was a little underwhelmed by the presentation of raggedly-cut, haphazardly-arranged, stapled samples.

Each swatch had a handwritten color reference number on its underside. I was able to verify four of them on the Jean Rousseau website as among their standard colors. I ended up choosing the second blue option, the one Jean Rousseau calls sapphire.

As for thread, they sent three samples: Two different shades of burgundy and a non-metal rose gold. A handwritten note apologized that they could not provide a sample of the (real) gold thread. As someone who was on the fence about that opton to begin with, that pretty much meant that the gold thread option was a "no, thanks" as far as I was concerned.

*Ordering*​
Mid-November rolled around and after much thought and deliberation I placed the first of two bespoke orders, starting with the blue strap.










_Jean Rousseau's measuring guide_​
Although they requested nine different measurements, I actually sent twelve for everything from strap length to strap thickness to mortise depth. I choose large rectangular scales only for the outer material (at an upcharge, of course), and small round alligator scales for the lining material (at an upcharge, of course).

I made choices for the strap edges, padding, hand stitching (at an upcharge, of course), tip shape, pin holes or lack thereof, keepers, and spring bars.

I typed everything up, emailed it off, and approved a sizable PayPal transaction. I was told that production times are usually 3-4 weeks, but can be less.

*Shipping, Packaging, and Presentation*​
A little more than four weeks later, I received a shipping notification and FedEx tracking. The strap arrived three days later.

The strap was mailed in a plain, white, 6"x9" bubble envelope, much like the ones you can buy at the post office. Inside was a small, 8-inch square Jean Rousseau cloth bag (folded), a handwritten thank you notecard, and a Jean Rousseau envelope (this is the same type the swatches were mailed in). The envelope was taped closed and loosely tied with branded ribbon, giving a subtle gift vibe to the presentation.










_Arrival!_​
The pin buckle was enclosed in a small ziplock bag, as requested. I wanted to have this for the times when I might use this strap on my Nomos Tangente, a watch that shares the same lug width with the Saxonia Thin.

The strap itself was tucked away safely inside its own small, soft bag. Sort of cloth-like, sort of paper-like, this pouch kept the strap safe during shipping but I can't imagine it will be durable enough for regular use or storage.










Once you get past the first impression of a cheap bubble mailer, the presentation and unboxing experience was nice. I appreciate the cloth bag they included, although I don't know what I would ever use it for. Maybe I'll toss all the other (non-Jean Rousseau) straps I own into it instead of into ziplock bags. I suppose if they wanted to, they could opt for a small cardboard box for the actual strap rather than the little cloth-paper bag. But since all this stuff probably ends up in most people's trash bin, I don't fault them for the cheaper option here.

*Accuracy*​
Jean Rousseau did an amazing job executing the specification I gave them. Like, shockingly accurate work.

















The strap's lug width was +0.25 mm from my specifications, which is perfect as there will be some slight compression when it's attached to the watch and you won't see any gaps. The same is true of the buckle width.

The strap length (long and short parts) were each -0.5 mm from my specifications. The strap thickness (including a second measurement for bolstering thickness) was -0.25 mm. The mortise width was spot on (the smallest measurement to reproduce at 1.5 mm), and the mortise depth was +0.5 mm.

I am extremely impressed with the accuracy of craftsmanship on display here from Jean Rousseau. To have every measurement fall +/-0.5 mm is incredible.

As a point of comparison, I had previously ordered a bespoke strap from one of the community's favorite strap makers (who shall remain nameless). Some of the measurements were off by over 4 mm. The thickness was nearly double what I had requested. In fact, the measurements were far enough off that I couldn't even attach the strap to the watch.

What Jean Rousseau has done here is remarkable. I don't know how you cut leather this accurately, let alone plan for the measurements to work out when folding, gluing, and hand stitching materials together. When we talk about attention to detail and paying extra for something made by hand, this exactly what we hope to see.

*Materials*​
The quality of materials used by Jean Rousseau is clearly high. The leather is beautiful. The color is even and the leather is smooth to the touch. The selection was made with a keen eye regarding the pattern of scales, both on the front and the underside. The "best match" option for stitching color is close enough to the leather to be identical, and the hand stitching is clean and neat. I am very impressed with the feel and the color of this leather, and I look forward to seeing how the strap breaks in after a few weeks of wear.


















*Conclusion*​
So, is it worth it? I'll be honest: Probably not. Sure, this strap is impeccably made. Sure, the materials are among the finest available. And sure, it's all done by hand by some of the best craftspeople in the industry. But is it worth this price? No. But I'm not sure any watch strap is worth this price. If your salary is in the six figure range (many times over), this is an easy choice to make, because I don't know what better options there could possibly be. For the rest of us, ordering a strap (or two) like this is a rare and special treat.

What will I change before ordering the second strap (the burgundy one) next month? The only thing I can see myself requesting is to omit the "genuine alligator" embossing from the long part of the strap. I didn't know this would be embossed at all; I suppose I should've thought to ask. The text here is too busy, too large, and takes up too much space. To my eye, it clashes with the natural pattern of the leather underneath and detracts from the beauty of the material.

The entire process took nine weeks from my first phone call to receiving the finished strap. I'd imagine this second strap will only take about four weeks, as I already know the color reference and don't need to request (and review) swatches. (For those who are curious, this blue strap is Jean Rousseau color reference 7122.)










_Saxonia Thin on Jean Rousseau bespoke, color reference 7122_​
I'll provide a brief update and post some pictures once the burgundy strap arrives. And perhaps next summer I'll update this post with a "six months on the wrist" review&#8230;

If you have any experience with Jean Rousseau-either off-the-shelf or bespoke-please feel free to share your story below!

*Pricing*​
Classic alligator strap base price: $365
Alligator square scale only: $30
Alligator lining: $50
Hand stitching: $40
Shipping: $10

Total: $495

A postscript regarding thread: Choosing the real gold thread comes with an additional charge of $210. This includes hand stitching and alligator lining, a value totaling $90. Thus, if you were going to choose alligator lining and hand stitching to begin with, the gold thread adds "only" $120 to the total cost.










_Bonus picture: On a Nomos Tangente Date (reference 130)_​


----------



## lehippi

Congrats on the purchase, looks great  . I've previously owned a JR alligator which was purchased "off-the-shelf" from a well-known youtuber / dealer of vintage watches. Was honestly not very thrilled with the quality from the price perspective ($320). Later I ordered a bespoke Camille Fournet, while it was a much simpler process from the one above, the result was fantastic and in my opinion worth the $400. That being said from my limited experience with leather straps, it seems that when you order bespoke the quality is always better than off-the-shelf, so I'm sure if I ordered a bespoke JR it would be just as good as the CF.


----------



## John Price

That's beautiful! I may one day splurge on one so thanks for detailing the process behind ordering one.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Wow, very cool! Thanks for sharing your strap journey and the photos. That's quite a stunning color.  Can't wear to see the second one!


----------



## JLittle

John Price said:


> That's beautiful! I may one day splurge on one so thanks for detailing the process behind ordering one.


I second that thank you.


----------



## JLittle

weisscomposer said:


> *Introduction*​
> One year into my ownership of an A. Lange & Söhne Saxonia Thin, I decided it was time to change things up a little and explore new strap options. The original strap (in a color Lange calls reddish-brown but which is really more like brownish-brown) had been fantastic. While quite stiff at first, it only took a few days for the alligator leather to relax. A year later, the strap is soft, pliable, and extremely comfortable. Well-respected French leather goods and watch strap maker Camille Fournet is responsible for producing straps for A. Lange & Söhne, Jaeger LeCoultre, and others. They also sell an outrageous number of off-the-shelf colors and styles, and have a bespoke program as well. This is a solid strap, make no mistake, which I'm sure has many more years of life left in it.
> 
> View attachment 15612270
> 
> 
> _Saxonia Thin (reference 201.033) with its original reddish-brown strap_​
> Factory alligator straps from Lange cost a whopping $370. Off-the-shelf alligator straps from Camille Fournet start at $249. Unless you really, really want "A. Lange & Söhne" embossed on the lining, I think $370 is expensive enough that one should seriously consider other options, including bespoke. Furthermore, most of Lange's strap colors are, like their watches, quite conservative. While I don't need something in fire engine red or avocado green, I would like more options than just light brown, dark brown, and some other brown.
> 
> I initially considered something bespoke from Camille Fournet. But then a local enthusiast showed me a beautiful bespoke strap made by Jean Rousseau, and that kind of sealed the deal. Jean Rousseau, also based in France but which has a boutique in New York City, is the (secret) strap-maker for F.P. Journe. Every time I've handled one of Journe's watches, I've been deeply impressed with the strap. (Yeah, the watches are pretty great, too.)
> 
> *Reaching Out*​
> Due to Covid, a trip to the Jean Rousseau boutique to see various skins in person wasn't an option. I reached out by phone in mid-October and had a short but pleasant conversation with the boutique manager. I explained that I was looking to have two bespoke straps made, one blue and one burgundy. Each were inspired by a strap I'd previously seen and which I knew Jean Rousseau had made. I emailed them pictures of the straps I liked and asked if they could either identify the exact color reference or make a best guess.
> 
> *Photo Samples and (Real) Gold Thread*​
> I received a prompt reply with pictures of skins they thought were a close-or even possibly an exact-match. At the recommendation of another local enthusiast, I had also inquired about contrasting thread, perhaps in a color to match the watch's rose gold case. They included pictures of several thread options, including real gold or real platinum thread (which comes at a considerable upcharge, of course).
> 
> View attachment 15612307
> View attachment 15612308
> 
> 
> _Six different shades of burgundy-dyed skins, and finished straps with (real) platinum and (real) gold thread_​
> I requested leather samples and a short length (perhaps even only a centimeter) of the rose gold thread. I wasn't sure I liked the idea of gold thread with this watch. Langes are pretty restrained, particularly the Saxonia Thin, and I worried rose gold thread might just be too much. Like dime store tinsel scattered on Grandma's Christmas tree. And once you factor in the additional cost for this option, I wasn't sure it would be worth it even if it did look tasteful and elegant.
> 
> *Swatches*​
> Complimentary samples arrived 2-3 weeks later. The Jean Rousseau branded envelope was held closed with a Jean Rousseau branded sticker, and included a handwritten note on Jean Rousseau cardstock. Yeah, they don't let you forget where this stuff came from.
> 
> View attachment 15612310
> 
> 
> _Swatches (the numbering left-to-right was my own, meant to help friends and family vote on their favorites)_​
> They sent two cards with nine different alligator leather swatches. I'll be honest: As someone who has seen the neat, uniformly cut, "swatch rings" Jean Rousseau sends to dealers and boutiques, I was a little underwhelmed by the presentation of raggedly-cut, haphazardly-arranged, stapled samples.
> 
> Each swatch had a handwritten color reference number on its underside. I was able to verify four of them on the Jean Rousseau website as among their standard colors. I ended up choosing the second blue option, the one Jean Rousseau calls sapphire.
> 
> As for thread, they sent three samples: Two different shades of burgundy and a non-metal rose gold. A handwritten note apologized that they could not provide a sample of the (real) gold thread. As someone who was on the fence about that opton to begin with, that pretty much meant that the gold thread option was a "no, thanks" as far as I was concerned.
> 
> *Ordering*​
> Mid-November rolled around and after much thought and deliberation I placed the first of two bespoke orders, starting with the blue strap.
> 
> View attachment 15612318
> 
> 
> _Jean Rousseau's measuring guide_​
> Although they requested nine different measurements, I actually sent twelve for everything from strap length to strap thickness to mortise depth. I choose large rectangular scales only for the outer material (at an upcharge, of course), and small round alligator scales for the lining material (at an upcharge, of course).
> 
> I made choices for the strap edges, padding, hand stitching (at an upcharge, of course), tip shape, pin holes or lack thereof, keepers, and spring bars.
> 
> I typed everything up, emailed it off, and approved a sizable PayPal transaction. I was told that production times are usually 3-4 weeks, but can be less.
> 
> *Shipping, Packaging, and Presentation*​
> A little more than four weeks later, I received a shipping notification and FedEx tracking. The strap arrived three days later.
> 
> The strap was mailed in a plain, white, 6"x9" bubble envelope, much like the ones you can buy at the post office. Inside was a small, 8-inch square Jean Rousseau cloth bag (folded), a handwritten thank you notecard, and a Jean Rousseau envelope (this is the same type the swatches were mailed in). The envelope was taped closed and loosely tied with branded ribbon, giving a subtle gift vibe to the presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Arrival!_​
> The pin buckle was enclosed in a small ziplock bag, as requested. I wanted to have this for the times when I might use this strap on my Nomos Tangente, a watch that shares the same lug width with the Saxonia Thin.
> 
> The strap itself was tucked away safely inside its own small, soft bag. Sort of cloth-like, sort of paper-like, this pouch kept the strap safe during shipping but I can't imagine it will be durable enough for regular use or storage.
> 
> View attachment 15612334
> 
> 
> Once you get past the first impression of a cheap bubble mailer, the presentation and unboxing experience was nice. I appreciate the cloth bag they included, although I don't know what I would ever use it for. Maybe I'll toss all the other (non-Jean Rousseau) straps I own into it instead of into ziplock bags. I suppose if they wanted to, they could opt for a small cardboard box for the actual strap rather than the little cloth-paper bag. But since all this stuff probably ends up in most people's trash bin, I don't fault them for the cheaper option here.
> 
> *Accuracy*​
> Jean Rousseau did an amazing job executing the specification I gave them. Like, shockingly accurate work.
> 
> View attachment 15612340
> View attachment 15612341
> 
> 
> The strap's lug width was +0.25 mm from my specifications, which is perfect as there will be some slight compression when it's attached to the watch and you won't see any gaps. The same is true of the buckle width.
> 
> The strap length (long and short parts) were each -0.5 mm from my specifications. The strap thickness (including a second measurement for bolstering thickness) was -0.25 mm. The mortise width was spot on (the smallest measurement to reproduce at 1.5 mm), and the mortise depth was +0.5 mm.
> 
> I am extremely impressed with the accuracy of craftsmanship on display here from Jean Rousseau. To have every measurement fall +/-0.5 mm is incredible.
> 
> As a point of comparison, I had previously ordered a bespoke strap from one of the community's favorite strap makers (who shall remain nameless). Some of the measurements were off by over 4 mm. The thickness was nearly double what I had requested. In fact, the measurements were far enough off that I couldn't even attach the strap to the watch.
> 
> What Jean Rousseau has done here is remarkable. I don't know how you cut leather this accurately, let alone plan for the measurements to work out when folding, gluing, and hand stitching materials together. When we talk about attention to detail and paying extra for something made by hand, this exactly what we hope to see.
> 
> *Materials*​
> The quality of materials used by Jean Rousseau is clearly high. The leather is beautiful. The color is even and the leather is smooth to the touch. The selection was made with a keen eye regarding the pattern of scales, both on the front and the underside. The "best match" option for stitching color is close enough to the leather to be identical, and the hand stitching is clean and neat. I am very impressed with the feel and the color of this leather, and I look forward to seeing how the strap breaks in after a few weeks of wear.
> 
> View attachment 15612347
> 
> View attachment 15612350
> 
> 
> *Conclusion*​
> So, is it worth it? I'll be honest: Probably not. Sure, this strap is impeccably made. Sure, the materials are among the finest available. And sure, it's all done by hand by some of the best craftspeople in the industry. But is it worth this price? No. But I'm not sure any watch strap is worth this price. If your salary is in the six figure range (many times over), this is an easy choice to make, because I don't know what better options there could possibly be. For the rest of us, ordering a strap (or two) like this is a rare and special treat.
> 
> What will I change before ordering the second strap (the burgundy one) next month? The only thing I can see myself requesting is to omit the "genuine alligator" embossing from the long part of the strap. I didn't know this would be embossed at all; I suppose I should've thought to ask. The text here is too busy, too large, and takes up too much space. To my eye, it clashes with the natural pattern of the leather underneath and detracts from the beauty of the material.
> 
> The entire process took nine weeks from my first phone call to receiving the finished strap. I'd imagine this second strap will only take about four weeks, as I already know the color reference and don't need to request (and review) swatches. (For those who are curious, this blue strap is Jean Rousseau color reference 7122.)
> 
> View attachment 15612356
> 
> 
> _Saxonia Thin on Jean Rousseau bespoke, color reference 7122_​
> I'll provide a brief update and post some pictures once the burgundy strap arrives. And perhaps next summer I'll update this post with a "six months on the wrist" review&#8230;
> 
> If you have any experience with Jean Rousseau-either off-the-shelf or bespoke-please feel free to share your story below!
> 
> *Pricing*​
> Classic alligator strap base price: $365
> Alligator square scale only: $30
> Alligator lining: $50
> Hand stitching: $40
> Shipping: $10
> 
> Total: $495
> 
> A postscript regarding thread: Choosing the real gold thread comes with an additional charge of $210. This includes hand stitching and alligator lining, a value totaling $90. Thus, if you were going to choose alligator lining and hand stitching to begin with, the gold thread adds "only" $120 to the total cost.
> 
> View attachment 15612358
> 
> 
> _Bonus picture: On a Nomos Tangente Date (reference 130)_​


As of right now I have one, maybe two watches I would pay this kind of money for a strap. The Snowflake cause it's a work of art that deserves a work of art to go with it, and my Omega cause it's still my favorite. Problem is, with that bracelet my Seamaster came with being able to adjust length so easily, make me just want to leave it on there forever.

So chances are I may only ever want to really splurge on one watch strap, so might as well go all in ;-) So thanks for the detailed info.


----------



## oliver37

Beautiful watch on a very nice strap!


----------



## Ard

Likely to be the most thorough review of watch straps and the supplier I've ever seen.


----------



## CFR

What a great, thorough post with fantastic pics!

I'll just add that a "rounded/boxed tip" is an option with Jean Rousseau, if anyone wanted to mimic a Lange OEM strap.


----------



## weisscomposer

lehippi said:


> Congrats on the purchase, looks great  . I've previously owned a JR alligator which was purchased "off-the-shelf" from a well-known youtuber / dealer of vintage watches. Was honestly not very thrilled with the quality from the price perspective ($320). Later I ordered a bespoke Camille Fournet, while it was a much simpler process from the one above, the result was fantastic and in my opinion worth the $400. That being said from my limited experience with leather straps, it seems that when you order bespoke the quality is always better than off-the-shelf, so I'm sure if I ordered a bespoke JR it would be just as good as the CF.


Thank you for sharing! I saw the great pics you posted in a for sale thread for a bespoke Camille Fournet strap (the green one) and it looked fantastic. Interestingly, that strap came in a small presentation box much like Jean Rousseau could use, if they wanted to. It's very likely that I'll try an order with Camille Fournet at some point in the future. As for Jean Rousseau, if I ever have the chance to visit the NYC boutique, I'll be curious to examine the off-the-shelf straps to see if I also notice a difference in quality.



JLittle said:


> As of right now I have one, maybe two watches I would pay this kind of money for a strap. The Snowflake cause it's a work of art that deserves a work of art to go with it, and my Omega cause it's still my favorite. Problem is, with that bracelet my Seamaster came with being able to adjust length so easily, make me just want to leave it on there forever. So chances are I may only ever want to really splurge on one watch strap, so might as well go all in ;-) So thanks for the detailed info.


You're welcome and thanks for your reply! I totally agree about the watch-to-strap price ratio. I would never have spent this much if the strap was going to be only for the Nomos. I'se seen pictures of the Snowflake on a variety of straps and it always looks extremely attractive. As for the Omega, when I was discussing the real gold and real platinum thread with the boutique manager, she commented that this was a popular option for Omega owners, as the watch was more sporty in design and the metal thread complimented them well.



CFR said:


> What a great, thorough post with fantastic pics! I'll just add that a "rounded/boxed tip" is an option with Jean Rousseau, if anyone wanted to mimic a Lange OEM strap.


Hi, CFR! Thanks so much! Yes, I had considered the "rounded / boxed" tip. In the end, I decided to go with the pointed "ogive" tip for this first strap because it seemed to be Jean Rousseau's default house style option. I'm on the fence about switching to "rounded / boxed" for the next strap. Do you maybe have a picture of that option on a Jean Rousseau strap that you could share for comparison?


----------



## Delugs

Thanks for sharing! That is indeed a very bespoke process, and a lot of that cost is probably baked into the sending of materials, time spent on the interactions etc. I would imagine that having a "automated" or online process to facilitate the ordering of a custom strap could reduce their costs by a significant amount, and provide a lot of convenience to the customer too!


----------



## SLWoodster

Awesome. Seems like a really fun process.

I’m too good at scratching up my lugs, so i swapped to all quick release. Not going back anytime soon. My $20 strap def not the quality of this one.


----------



## CFR

weisscomposer said:


> Hi, CFR! Thanks so much! Yes, I had considered the "rounded / boxed" tip. In the end, I decided to go with the pointed "ogive" tip for this first strap because it seemed to be Jean Rousseau's default house style option. I'm on the fence about switching to "rounded / boxed" for the next strap. Do you maybe have a picture of that option on a Jean Rousseau strap that you could share for comparison?


Sure. These are both Jean Rousseau straps with those "Lange-style" ends:


----------



## weisscomposer

Delugs said:


> Thanks for sharing! That is indeed a very bespoke process, and a lot of that cost is probably baked into the sending of materials, time spent on the interactions etc. I would imagine that having a "automated" or online process to facilitate the ordering of a custom strap could reduce their costs by a significant amount, and provide a lot of convenience to the customer too!


Jean Rousseau does have a simpler online process available (much like how your company does) for bespoke straps. But for me, I wanted the time spent on the interactions, I wanted to see and feel the materials. Whether it's clothes, cars, or watches, I value the personal interaction very highly. And I know going in that the personal touch is part of what I'm paying extra for.



SLWoodster said:


> Awesome. Seems like a really fun process. I'm too good at scratching up my lugs, so i swapped to all quick release. Not going back anytime soon. My $20 strap def not the quality of this one.


This is the first strap I've had with quick release spring bars. I think they're gonna be a requirement on as many straps as possible moving forward!



CFR said:


> Sure. These are both Jean Rousseau straps with those "Lange-style" ends


Thanks! This pic is a great addition to the thread. I actually like the ogive shape more than I thought I would, so we'll see how I feel in a few weeks when I place the next order. Also: It looks like maybe these two straps are with the round padding profile. Is that correct? (Mine above is with the square padding profile.)


----------



## DatoG

Incredible strap review.! Thanks for the thoroughness and walking us through the process. About 4 months ago I touched base with JR, but there was no offer of sending swatches. that is a great service, but I can see that wouldn't pay off if you didn't buy a strap.. Did you have to return the swatches?

As JR's website was pretty not user friendly, I did not have success in finalizing a leather. Though I thought my email interaction they were very knowledgeable with regards to making Lange OEM straps. 

i ended going with ABP, as I like the specific special tanning gator, so I went with them, but If I had access to swatches, I may be persuaded to try JR.

Curiously, why did you go with a gator lining vs. a calf leather lining? I know Journe does that with their straps, but didn't think Lange OEM did this. I like the look of the square padding, but it cost more for the ABP (vs. a rounded padding). 

the Sapphire is a beautiful and bold color.


----------



## matthew P

Great review..... need more wrist pics.


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Batboy

@weisscomposer What a well-written review!

I'm curious, has anyone come across Jean Rousseau's rubber straps?


----------



## weisscomposer

DatoG said:


> Incredible strap review.! Thanks for the thoroughness and walking us through the process. About 4 months ago I touched base with JR, but there was no offer of sending swatches. that is a great service, but I can see that wouldn't pay off if you didn't buy a strap.. Did you have to return the swatches?


I kind of led them to the offer of sending swatches. I told them that I had wanted to visit the boutique to look at skins in person, and that I really wanted to see them against the watch case before deciding. They decided on the number of swatches to send as well as which ones to send. They did not ask me to return them.



DatoG said:


> As JR's website was pretty not user friendly, I did not have success in finalizing a leather. Though I thought my email interaction they were very knowledgeable with regards to making Lange OEM straps.


Yeah, I wasn't willing to risk miscommunication by using their online ordering system. I did it entirely by phone and email and had a good experience.



DatoG said:


> i ended going with ABP, as I like the specific special tanning gator, so I went with them, but If I had access to swatches, I may be persuaded to try JR.


Please post some pics somewhere (and maybe a mini review) of your experience with ABP. I assume you mean this company? They are new to me; I'll have to take a look around their site. As for Jean Rousseau, I bet if you called and asked for specific swatches, they would probably accommodate the request.



DatoG said:


> Curiously, why did you go with a gator lining vs. a calf leather lining? I know Journe does that with their straps, but didn't think Lange OEM did this. I like the look of the square padding, but it cost more for the ABP (vs. a rounded padding).


You are correct that Journe--and not Lange--does alligator lining on their straps. I just remember thinking how cool it was on the Journe straps I had seen. It also really gave the strap an ultra-premium feel to me. I figured if I was spending this kind of money I should just go one step further, haha. I also liked the idea that the alligator lining differentiates the bespoke strap from the ones anyone can pick up off-the-shelf.



DatoG said:


> the Sapphire is a beautiful and bold color.


Thank you! Yes, I'm very impressed with it (although I know it wouln't be to everyone's taste).



Batboy said:


> What a well-written review! I'm curious, has anyone come across Jean Rousseau's rubber straps?


Thanks so much! I haven't looked into rubber straps at all, as they aren't my style. But I would be curious if anyone had thoughts to share on those.



matthew P said:


> Great review..... need more wrist pics.


Ask and ye shall receive! These aren't the greatest pics, but they should show the strap's range of color based on available light.


----------



## matthew P

Great wrist shots..... the color gives the watch a more casual feel, looks great on the gold case 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## weisscomposer

I thought I would add a (much-belated) update to this thread showing the second strap Jean Rousseau made for me. This order used the same options as before (square scale alligator with alligator lining and hand stitching) and is Jean Rousseau color reference 3129.


----------



## DatoG

weisscomposer said:


> I kind of led them to the offer of sending swatches. I told them that I had wanted to visit the boutique to look at skins in person, and that I really wanted to see them against the watch case before deciding. They decided on the number of swatches to send as well as which ones to send. They did not ask me to return them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I wasn't willing to risk miscommunication by using their online ordering system. I did it entirely by phone and email and had a good experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Please post some pics somewhere (and maybe a mini review) of your experience with ABP. I assume you mean this company? They are new to me; I'll have to take a look around their site. As for Jean Rousseau, I bet if you called and asked for specific swatches, they would probably accommodate the request.
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct that Journe--and not Lange--does alligator lining on their straps. I just remember thinking how cool it was on the Journe straps I had seen. It also really gave the strap an ultra-premium feel to me. I figured if I was spending this kind of money I should just go one step further, haha. I also liked the idea that the alligator lining differentiates the bespoke strap from the ones anyone can pick up off-the-shelf.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I'm very impressed with it (although I know it wouln't be to everyone's taste).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I haven't looked into rubber straps at all, as they aren't my style. But I would be curious if anyone had thoughts to share on those.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask and ye shall receive! These aren't the greatest pics, but they should show the strap's range of color based on available light.
> 
> View attachment 15621727
> View attachment 15621730
> 
> 
> View attachment 15621732
> View attachment 15621734


Hi Weisscomposer; I missed the initial response to my questions but found this post with your latest strap from JR. 

Yes, ABP is a strap maker from Paris. They have an online process specifying measurements much like JR. As my wrist is ~7” most OEM straps around 115/70 or 120/75 tend to fit fine (and holes seem to line up OK) I tend to want to stick with OEM measurements and hope to focus on the leathers.

The issue with online strap ordering is without samples (or some unified coloring system like Pantone) you really don’t know what you are going to get. 

The “special tanning” gators or really nice and that is all that I have ordered. I try to order during a promotion as straps can reach $400 with euro conversion and shipping without a promotion. They tend to take 3-4 weeks.

Some details that I would pay attention to (that is typically not something that is specified) is about the padding profile; square padding (like Lange OEM) shown on my dark blue strap or a traditional round padding; or of course no padding shown on my Panerai.

I have tried rubberized linings and have tried to get different colors to make it look “not off the shelf”. I haven’t tried hand stitched or folded edges.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moting

The Lange strap looks very nice! Do you know the tickness?


----------



## DatoG

Assuming you mean my special tanning blue gator, I believe it is square padded to be a little over 4mm. I will need to check.


----------



## Batboy

This thread’s detailed information says good things about WUS – a refreshing change from some of the (albeit occasional) forum arguments.

Incidentally, I spotted that Jean Rousseau also offers several NATO straps (in several colours and different materials). Optionally, they can be bespoke, too. 








Nato - Manufacture Jean-Rousseau







www.jean-rousseau.com


----------



## JC316

Wow! What a very well put together review! Thank you so very much for taking the time to put this review together!


----------

